# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Valko-Venjn matkustajajunaliikenne

## TimppaTT

Tervehdys,

Nyt kun Rail Baltic:kin on etenemss pienin erillisi kehitys projekteinaan on hyv aika suunnata katseet idemms eli Valko-Venjlle.

Lysin muutaman Valko-Venjn junaliikennett koskevan artikkelin:
_
Belarusian Railways transforms operations and reporting with SAP and IBM_
http://www-01.ibm.com/software/succe...ault&cty=en_us

_Belarusian Railway (BC) plans to electrify lines linking the Baltic states with the Black Sea by 2012.(Belarus)_ 
http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1G1-168737476.html


Railways of Belarus, Estonia and Latvia intend to launch new container train
http://www.minsk.gov.by/news_rb/2008/12/12774/eng

http://invest.belarus.by/en/advantag...ors/transport/

http://www.rw.by/

http://translate.google.fi/translate...2Fwww.rw.by%2F

Valko-Venjn joukkoliikennett koskeva foorumi:
http://translate.google.com/translat...65a5bf17add280

Raideliikenteen rajanylitys kohdat:
http://www.steane.com/egtre/borders/...php?country=BY

Googlemaps:
http://maps.google.com/

Baltian ja baltian venjn rautatie kartta:
http://parovoz.com/maps/supermap/sup...=C&Y=1&LANG=en

CSI maiden juna-aikataulut:
http://www.poezda.net/en/

Gomel transports:
http://translate.google.com/translat...ial%26hs%3Diqr

---------- Viesti listty kello 15:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:04 ----------

Olin Mogilevissa
[http://www.bing.com/maps/?mapurl=htt...QwLjI1MzkwNjI1
Valko-Venjll ja nin, ett Mogilev - Vilna yjuna kulkee nykyisin. Piti oikein silmi hieraista, kun Valko-Venjn it-rajalta kuitenkin on jo jonkin verran matkaa Vilnaan.

Mys Valko-Venjn RW sivu tukee vitettni:
http://www.brestrw.by/trains1/findPa...1489E8BDE125AD

Perskeles, kun tuo Rail Baltica tulee niin kyll Valko-Venjn junamatkailijoita hellitn

---------- Viesti listty kello 15:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:09 ----------




> Riiasta Vilnaan saattaa kuin saattaakin tulevana kesn pst junalla. Valko-Venjn rautatiet aikoo yhdist toukokuun viimeisest pivst alkaen Latvian, Liettuan ja Valko-Venjn pkaupungit uudella junalla Riika-Vilna-Minsk-Gomel. Linkki uutiseen: http://www.rw.by/index.php/.13.3007.1..0.0.0.html
> 
> Luultavasti suurin matkustajavirta kulkisi Riian ja Minskin vlill, Vilnasta kun Minskiin psee junalla muutenkin. Voi olla, ett uusi juna pyshtyy molempiin suuntiin Vilnassa sellaiseen aikaan, ettei siit oikein turistille ole iloa Baltiassa liikkumiseen. Myhn illalla Riiasta, aamulla Minskist ja puoliltapivin Gomelissa tuntuisi jrkevlt aikataululta.
> 
> Ei tm uutinen nyt viel vlttmtt tarkoita, ett tuollainen yhteys todella tulee. Onhan noita kaikkia suunniteltu. Saa nhd.






> Saattaa Valko-Venjlle alkaa pst taas Riiastakin. Latvian asemille laitetuissa kansainvlisiss aikatauluissa on mainittu juna Riika-Gomel Vilnan ja Minskin kautta merkinnll "eri mryksest" . Samoin Liettuan graafisissa aikatauluissa on valmiina viiva tuolle junalle. Tnn ilmeisesti Latvian ja Liettuan rautateitten johtajat tapaavat muitten asioitten merkeiss, mutta tuo matkustajuna on siin sivussa mukana.
> 
> Junassa olisi suoria vaunuja Odessaan ja Adleriin. Lht- ja tuloajat Gomelissa vaikuttavat samoilta kuin Kaliningrad-Gomel -junalla, joten tuntuisi todennkiselt, ett niin Riiasta kuin Kaliningradista tulevat junat ajettaisiin Valko-Venjll yhdess. Liettuassa juna pyshtyisi varsin epmukavaan aikaan, mutta Riiasta Minskiinkin psisi mukavasti yn yli.



Onko tuosta Valko-Venjn junaliikenteen kehityksest kuulunut mitn uutta? Suunnittelen matkaa .ko maahan vuoden 2010 kesksi ja josko ottaisi koko matkan junan avulla.

----------


## TimppaTT

Tervehdys,

Osaako joku sanoa, ett mink maiden juna-aikatauluja tulisi tulkita, kun suunnittelee matkaa Mogilevista tai Minskist?

Tss on semmoinen tilanne pll, ett ers tuttava haluaisi matkata niin paljon kuin mahdollista Mogilevista Tallinnaan junalla, ja luonnollisesti mahdollisimman helpolla tavalla.

Koetin tutkia seuraavia sivuja:

*Valko-Venjn rautatiet*
http://www.rw.by/
http://www.rw.by/index.php/schedule.html
http://www.brestrw.by/trains1/selSta...=local&flash=1
http://www.brestrw.by/trains1/viewPa...FE21F?s_t=pass
http://www.brestrw.by/site/index.php

*Liettuan rautatiet*
http://www.litrail.lt/

*Latvia rautatiet*
http://www.ldz.lv/


*Viron rautatiet*
http://www.edel.ee/ 
http://www.edel.ee/kaart/0/readmore/79

Tmn verran olen pssyt tutkimuksissa eteenpin:
* Viron ja Latvian rajalta Valga-Tarto aukeaa vasta 2010 alussa joten tuo vli pakko ajaa bussilla.
*Valko-Venjlt kulkee Mogilevista Vilnaan junia.

Mutta miten edet Vilnasta Riikaan junalla? En lytnyt merkintj minkn maan juna-aikatauluista.

Kulkeeko noin yleisesti eri baltian maiden junia eri maiden alueilla eli mink maan aikatauluja tulisi tutkia? 

Psisik Valko-Venjlt esim. Polotskista Latvian Daugavpilsiin junalla?

Ja tietk joku onko olemassa "master planner" sivuja joista nkisi suoraan kaikki juna-aikataulut ja tarvittavat vaihdot junamatkailussa .ko alueella?

Olen erittin kiitollinen kaikista reittiehdotuksista. Nyr kiitos ja kumarrus jo etukteen mahdollisista reitti suosituksista  :Smile:

----------


## LateZ

Valko-Venjlt Latviaan ei kulje junia. Liettuasta Latviaan psee ainoastaan Vilna-Pietari -yjunalla Daugavpilsiin tai Rezekneen. Riikaan psee sitkin kautta, mutta ajallisesti ja hinnan puolesta vaihtoehto ei ole kovin ktev, yjunassa kun ei ole varsinaista istumavaunua. Matka maksaa noin 25 euroa halvimmassa luokassa. 

Kolme reittivaihtoehtoa tulee mieleen:
Mogilev-Minsk-Vilna juna, Vilna-iauliai juna, iauliai-Jelgava bussi, Jelgava-Riika juna, Riika-Valga juna, Valga-Tartto bussi, Tartto-Tallinna juna

Mogilev-Minsk-Vilna juna, Vilna-Daugavpils juna, Daugavpils-Riika juna, Riiasta Tallinnaan kuten edellisess vaihtoehdossa.

Mogilev-Polotsk juna, Polotsk-Daugavpils bussi, Daugavpils-Riika juna ja Tallinnaan kuten edellisiss.

Matka ottaa aikansa ja ypymisi on useita. Helpoimmin matkaa nopeuttaa oikaisemalla Riika-Tallinna -vlin bussilla. Niit on paljon ja liput ovat edullisia. Toisaalta jos juuri tuon vlin junailu kiinnostaa, kulkee Mogilevista Riikaan ybussi neljsti viikossa.

----------


## TimppaTT

Huomasin, ett Latviassa on muutama saitti mist nkee kansainvlisten junien aikataulutuksia:


*Latvia rautatiet*
http://www.ldz.lv/

http://sirius.ldz.lv/sarex/?lang=en

http://1189.lv/1189en:uzzinas:transports

http://www.pv.lv/?cat=252&lng=eng

http://www.1188.lv/satiksme/vilcieni/

---------- Viesti listty kello 11:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:43 ----------



Tein mys bing mapseihin kartan Laten kuvaamista reiteist:

_Mogilev-Minsk-Vilna juna, Vilna-iauliai juna, iauliai-Jelgava bussi, Jelgava-Riika juna, Riika-Valga juna, Valga-Tartto bussi, Tartto-Tallinna juna_
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&encTyp...BB6C6AA889!235

_Mogilev-Polotsk juna, Polotsk-Daugavpils bussi, Daugavpils-Riika juna ja Tallinnaan kuten edellisiss_
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&encTyp...BB6C6AA889!256 

_
Mogilev-Minsk-Vilna juna, Vilna-Daugavpils juna, Daugavpils-Riika juna, Riiasta Tallinnaan kuten edellisess vaihtoehdossa._
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&encTyp...BB6C6AA889!247

----------


## TimppaTT

Tervehdys,

Koitan  rakentaa tuttavalleni semmoiset ohjeet ja aikataulut, ett tiet koko ajan mist lyt aikataulut jos tarvitsee ja mik on noin yliptns matkasuunnitelma.

Oliko se nyt niin, ett muita "kansainvlisi/maan rajoja ylittvi junia ei ole kuin tuo Valko-Venjn RW:n МОГИЛЕВ - ВИЛЬНЮС ja Latvia & Liettuan Vilna -Daugavpils vli?

Bussiaikatauluja en ole lytnyt viel millekkn siirtymille :/

Eli junien aikataulut osioille Mogilev-Minsk-Vilna junalle lytyy Valko-Venjn RW:n sivuilta (ensimmiseen kenttn RW:n matka sivulla valitsee Mogilevin sitten painaa Vilnan matkaviivaa ja viimeiseen kenttn vliasemaksi painaa Minski,

Vilna-iauliai juna lytyy JSC "Lithuanian Railways" eli Lietuvos gelezinkeliai 
http://www.litrail.lt/wps/PA_1_G83OE...tation=2400420

iauliai-Jelgava bussi aikataulut lytyvt ?mist?, 

Jelgava-Riika juna, Riika-Valga juna, junan aikataulut lytyy LZD "Latvijas Dzelzcels" sivuilta
http://sirius.ldz.lv/sari/saraksts.asp
http://sirius.ldz.lv/sari/karte/map....n=1621&lang=lv


Valga-Tartto bussi aikataulut lytyvt ?mist?


 Tartto-Tallinna juna aikataulut lytyvt http://www.edel.ee/kaart/0/readmore/79 

Polotsk-Daugavpils bussi aikataulut lytyvt ?mist? 

[I]
 Vilna-Daugavpils juna aikataulut->
http://www.1188.lv/satiksme/vilcieni/

http://www.litrail.lt/wps/portal/!ut...255JSNBO1R46/#

----------


## TEP70

> Oliko se nyt niin, ett muita "kansainvlisi/maan rajoja ylittvi junia ei ole kuin tuo Valko-Venjn RW:n МОГИЛЕВ - ВИЛЬНЮС ja Latvia & Liettuan Vilna -Daugavpils vli?


Mist yhteysvlist on kyse? Minskisthn psee kyll useallakin junalla Vilnaan. Ja niin varmaan mys Mogilevista Minskiin.




> Valga-Tartto bussi aikataulut lytyvt ?mist?


Bussireisid: http://www.bussireisid.ee/

Nopeammin psee varmasti menemll Valgasta suoraan bussilla Tallinnaan.

----------


## LateZ

Sujuvimmin Baltian bussiyhteyksi lyt osoitteesta www.1188.lv. Sielt sitten satiksme (liikenne) ja starppilsētu autobusi (kaupunkienvliset bussit). Paikat saa kirjoittaa paikallisittain (latvialaisia erikoismerkkej ei tarvita) ja usein muiden maiden paikkakunnat lytyvt paikallisella nimell tai sitten jollain kansainvlisell nimell.

Sinne kun sytt auļi-Jelgava tai Rīga tai Polocka-Daugavpils, alkaa noita yhteyksi lyty. Sielt sitten kone tarjoaa erilaisia paikkakuntia, joista pit arpoa oikea. AO on bussiasema.

Valko-Venjlt Liettuaan kulkee muitakin junia, raskaan Kaliningradin alueen lpikulkuliikenteen lisksi taitaa olla liettualainenkin Vilna-Minsk- juna. Aikataulut lytyvt esim. www.litrail.lt. Aika hyvin taitaa mys Saksan rautateitten aikatauluhaku noita lyt. 

Viron bussiliikenteen aikatauluja lyt osoitteesta www.bussireisid.ee. Virosta ja Liettuasta muihin maihin kulkevia autovuoroja ei lydy yht ktevsti kuin latvialaiset lytyvt latvialaiselta sivustolta.

Sinns helpoin ratkaisu ongelmaan on jnyt ksittelemett. Moskovassa, tai matkalla Moskovaan vaihtaen toki on helpointa matkustaa Valko-Venjlt rautateitse Tallinnaan.

----------


## TimppaTT

Tervehdys,

Kiitoksia TEP ja LATE tyhjentvist vastauksista. Kuten varmaan osasitte ptellkin, niin .ko matkaaja haluaa matkata Baltian kautta, vaikka Pietarin/Moskovan kautta junalla psisi toki simppelimmin.

..On kuulma mielenkiintoista pst suureen ja mahtavaan EU:hun seikkailemaan.

Nyt vain knnn ohjeistukset englanniksi niin toverilla on kttpidemp ohjetta reissun pll.

...tyhm kysymys varmaan, mutta kysytn kuitenkin eli miksi henkilliikennett ei ole vlill (Vitebsk -) Bigosovo BČ - Indra LDz (- Daugavpils)-Riiga

Reitti olisi tosi suora ja aika kivankokoisia kaupunkeja matkan varrella tasaisin vlein. ..Sen tiedn, ett Viikinki-linjan rahtijunat ilmeisesti .ko raiteilla kulkevat?

----------


## TimppaTT

Ja lisksi kysymys: Miksi Liettuan iauliai ja Latvian Jelgava vlill ei ole matkustaja juna liikennett? Tmn kartan mukaan http://parovoz.com/maps/supermap/sup...=C&Y=1&LANG=en ja [http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=d&sourc...87&ie=UTF8&z=9 Googlemapsin mukaan]kaupunkien vlill on raiteet.

----------


## Max

> Miksi Liettuan iauliai ja Latvian Jelgava vlill ei ole matkustaja juna liikennett?


Todennkisin selitys lienee raiteiden kunto, siit johtuva nopeusrajoitus jossain 40 km/h paikkeilla ja edelleen kilpailukyky autoon ja bussiin verrattuna nolla. En tied, osuuko oikeaan. Lisksi hallinnolliset rajat pystyvt Suomessakin pysyttmn joukkoliikenteen ihan jo kuntienkin vlill, joten kaipa valtionraja samaan pystyy.

----------


## LateZ

Mainitulla vlill raiteet ovat kunnossa, sinns junan puuttumiseen ei ole hyv syyt. Viimeisimmt matkustajajunat olivat yjunia Valko-Venjlle ja Ukrainaan. Sinns yhteyden avaaminen voi olla mahdollista, Liettuan rautatiet ovat olleet kiinnostuneita. Aikataulukin ehdittiin jo julkaista, junaa vaan ei tullut.

iauliaista Vilnaan junissa on kulkijoita, joita uusi juna voisi houkutella. Toisaalta pelkk yhteysjunakin nykyisille pikajunille voisi riitt. Reitti voisi olla kannattava, tai sitten ei. Paremmin rakennetut yhteydet tekisivt siit kannattavan, mutta Liettuan rautateilt puuttuu tietynlainen verkostoajattelu. iauliai on melkoinen rautatiesolmu, mahdollisuuksia riittisi.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Riiasta Vilnaan saattaa kuin saattaakin tulevana kesn pst junalla. Valko-Venjn rautatiet aikoo yhdist toukokuun viimeisest pivst alkaen Latvian, Liettuan ja Valko-Venjn pkaupungit uudella junalla Riika-Vilna-Minsk-Gomel. Linkki uutiseen: http://www.rw.by/index.php/.13.3007.1..0.0.0.html
> 
> Luultavasti suurin matkustajavirta kulkisi Riian ja Minskin vlill, Vilnasta kun Minskiin psee junalla muutenkin. Voi olla, ett uusi juna pyshtyy molempiin suuntiin Vilnassa sellaiseen aikaan, ettei siit oikein turistille ole iloa Baltiassa liikkumiseen. Myhn illalla Riiasta, aamulla Minskist ja puoliltapivin Gomelissa tuntuisi jrkevlt aikataululta.
> 
> Ei tm uutinen nyt viel vlttmtt tarkoita, ett tuollainen yhteys todella tulee. Onhan noita kaikkia suunniteltu. Saa nhd.




Tervehdys,

Lysin pari sivua joissa nkyy Riika-(Daugavpils-Vilna-Minsk)-Gomel junien aikataluja: Deuche bahn ja BSP travel

Kysymys kuuluukin, ett onko nuo nkyviss olevat ajat jnns vanhasta vai onko vanhoja aikoja palautettu? Onko www.bahn.de antama tieto oikeaa vai ei?

Riikan junia en osannut lyt Valko-Venjn "vr" sivuilta http://www.rw.by/ eli vhn epilytt nuo aikataulut.

..Ja mik on tm Tallinna Minsk "Bison container train" -> http://www.belta.by/en/news/econom?id=336707 eli onko moinen alkanut kulkemaan jo oikeasti vai odottaako Valgan osuuden valmistumista.. vai onko koko homma peruutettu?

Tst aiheesta lytyi jotakin keskusteluakin:
http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?p=306087

http://translate.google.fi/translate...hl=fi&ie=UTF-8

http://forum.tr.ru/read.php?15,773364

http://translate.google.fi/translate...hl=fi&ie=UTF-8

----------


## LateZ

DB:n haku osaa antaa tuollaiset yhteydet, jokainen yhteys vaan pit sislln monta vaihtoa ja on matka-ajaltaan lytn. Missn nimess reitti Riiasta Vilnaan ei tule kulkemaan Daugavpilsin kautta. Kannattaa hankkia Baltian kartta ja vhn vilkaista, miss nm paikkakunnat oikein sijaitsevat.

----------


## TimppaTT

> DB:n haku osaa antaa tuollaiset yhteydet, jokainen yhteys vaan pit sislln monta vaihtoa ja on matka-ajaltaan lytn. Missn nimess reitti Riiasta Vilnaan ei tule kulkemaan Daugavpilsin kautta. Kannattaa hankkia Baltian kartta ja vhn vilkaista, miss nm paikkakunnat oikein sijaitsevat.


Morjesta,

Mutta mutta.. Eiks aiemmin ollut keskustelua, ett 100% juna matka ilman busseja saadaan riikasta vain Daugavpilsin kautta Vilnaan?




> _
> Mogilev-Minsk-Vilna juna, Vilna-Daugavpils juna, Daugavpils-Riika juna, Riiasta Tallinnaan kuten edellisess vaihtoehdossa._
> http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&encTyp...BB6C6AA889!247



DB:n sivuilta painoin nuolta alas ja tmmist reitti lytyi:

Riga Pass 	Mo, 16.11.09 	ab 	19:30 	  	D 38RJ 	Schnellzug
Krustpils 	  	ab 	21:13 	 
Rezekne 2 	  	ab 	22:50 	 
Karsava 	Mo, 16.11.09 	an 	23:38 	 
Karsava 	Di, 17.11.09 	ab 	03:52 	  	D 91RJ 	Schnellzug
nur 2. Klasse
Rezekne1 	  	ab 	04:36 	 
Daugavpils 	  	ab 	06:07 	 
Kurcums(Gr) 	  	ab 		 
Visaginas 	  	ab 	06:38 	 
Svenciolenai 	  	ab 	07:20 	 
Vilnius(LT) 	Di, 17.11.09 	an 	08:15 	 
Vilnius(LT) 	Di, 17.11.09 	ab 	14:16 	  	306RJ 	Schnellzug
nur 2. Klasse
Naujoji Vilnia 	  	ab 	14:31 	 
Kena 	  	ab 	15:16 	 
Gudogaj 	  	ab 	16:00 	 
Oschmjani 	  	ab 	16:19 	 
Soli 	  	ab 	16:29 	 
Smorgon 	  	ab 	16:43 	 
Zalese 	  	ab 	16:57 	 
Prudy(BY) 	  	ab 	17:10 	 
Molodechno 	  	ab 	17:28 	 
Minsk(BY) 	Di, 17.11.09 	an 	18:50 	 
Minsk(BY) 	Di, 17.11.09 	ab 	19:19 	  	D 110BJ 	Schnellzug
nur 2. Klasse
Pukhovichi 	  	ab 	20:13 	 
Osipowichi 1 	  	ab 	20:55 	 
Bobrujsk Gl. 	  	ab 	21:36 	 
Jlobin 	  	ab 	22:50 	 
Gomel 

Eli aika monta paikkakuntaa tuo juna ky lpi (onkohan nuo oikeanpuoleiset merkinnt junavaihtoja)

----------


## LateZ

> Eli aika monta paikkakuntaa tuo juna ky lpi (onkohan nuo oikeanpuoleiset merkinnt junavaihtoja)


Niit ne ovat. Psee noin matkustamaan. Ajattelin keskustelun koskevan jo todellisia junayhteyksi, Riika-Gomel -junaa ei tullut suunnitelmista huolimatta. Matkustusmahdollisuus kiertoteitse erittin hitaasti ja kolmasti vaihtaen ei korvaa tuollaisten suoran yhteyden puuttumista.

Kotimaassa voisi sanoa, ettei Nurmeksen ja Kontiomen vlill ole junayhteytt vaikka tuollaisen matkan voi junalla tehd.

----------


## Max

> Karsava 	Mo, 16.11.09 	an 	23:38 	 
> Karsava 	Di, 17.11.09 	ab 	03:52 	  	D 91RJ 	Schnellzug


Onpas muuten houkutteleva yhteys. Kukapa ei palaisi halusta viett nelj sydnyn tuntia Karsavan (2 451 asukasta) asemalla?

----------


## TEP70

> Onpas muuten houkutteleva yhteys. Kukapa ei palaisi halusta viett nelj sydnyn tuntia Karsavan (2 451 asukasta) asemalla?


No tuo nyt on tietokoneen ehdotus, joihin on syyt suhtautua aina varauksella. Se ehdottaa sit, koska se ei osaa yhdist Rezekne-1 ja 2-asemia. Riika-Pietari-juna ky kntymss Rezekne 2 -asemalla ja jatkaa kohti Pihkovaa pyshtyen Karsavassa. Pietari-Vilna-juna taas tulee Pihkovan kautta pyshtyen Karsavassa ja jatkaa Rezekne 1 -aseman kautta kohti Vilnaa. Karsava on raja-asema, jonne ei ole kyll yhtn mitn jrke menn ihmettelemn keskell yt. Rezekne sentn on noin 40 000 asukkaan kaupunki, jossa on tarjolla sentn jotain aktiviteetteja ajan kuluttamiseen.

Eli jos itse tuota haluaisin hydynt, odottelisin kyll Rezekness. Aikaa 2-asemalta 1-asemalle siirtymiseen on reilusti. Saattaisipa vaikka jokunen olut kurkkuun pty siin vliss.  :Smile:

----------


## TimppaTT

> DB:n haku osaa antaa tuollaiset yhteydet, jokainen yhteys vaan pit sislln monta vaihtoa ja on matka-ajaltaan lytn. Missn nimess reitti Riiasta Vilnaan ei tule kulkemaan Daugavpilsin kautta. Kannattaa hankkia Baltian kartta ja vhn vilkaista, miss nm paikkakunnat oikein sijaitsevat.


Moikka, 

Koitin katsella kartasta ja vanhaa keskustelua jossa oli 3 Valko-Venjlt junalla tulo reitti ja  en ymmrr, ett miten Riikasta Vilnaan psee muuten rataa pitkin yht soittoa?

Ja ja.. Mit reitti Riika-Gomel ennen muinoin kulki?

----------


## LateZ

Kirjoitin vhn eri asiasta jo, Daugavpilsin kautta kulkeminen on todella ainoa tapa pst Liettuasta tai Valko-Venjlt junalla Riikaan kymtt Venjll. Suunniteltu juna olisi ajanut toteutuessaan Vilnan ja Minskin kautta. 

Sanonpa saman viel kerran. Tuo nykyinen reitti junanvaihtoineen ei ole missn mieless jrkev oikein kenellekn. Vaikka tuollainen reitti on olemassa, voidaan sanoa, ettei Riian ja Vilnan vlill ole junayhteytt. Sopiva matka-aika voisi olla suoraa rataa 4-5 tuntia.

Luulin, ett on siirrytty taas puhumaan junayhteyksist ja niitten tulevaisuudesta eik siit yhdest matkasta joka vlttmtt pit pst kiskoilla.

Tuossa muuten kartta junareiteist, jotka tavallaan ovat olemassa, mutta suurin osa niist on ollut it ajat peruutettuja. http://www.ldz.lv/?object_id=1498

----------


## TimppaTT

> Kirjoitin vhn eri asiasta jo, Daugavpilsin kautta kulkeminen on todella ainoa tapa pst Liettuasta tai Valko-Venjlt junalla Riikaan kymtt Venjll. Suunniteltu juna olisi ajanut toteutuessaan Vilnan ja Minskin kautta. 
> 
> Sanonpa saman viel kerran. Tuo nykyinen reitti junanvaihtoineen ei ole missn mieless jrkev oikein kenellekn. Vaikka tuollainen reitti on olemassa, voidaan sanoa, ettei Riian ja Vilnan vlill ole junayhteytt. Sopiva matka-aika voisi olla suoraa rataa 4-5 tuntia.
> 
> Luulin, ett on siirrytty taas puhumaan junayhteyksist ja niitten tulevaisuudesta eik siit yhdest matkasta joka vlttmtt pit pst kiskoilla.
> 
> Tuossa muuten kartta junareiteist, jotka tavallaan ovat olemassa, mutta suurin osa niist on ollut it ajat peruutettuja. http://www.ldz.lv/?object_id=1498


No itse asiassa vain mietin, ett mitk on olleet taustasyyt, ett miksi Riika-Gomel juna ei startannut. Sitten mietin, ett onko syyn ollut toimimaton rataverkosto vai mik. 

Asiasta toiseen: Erehdynko muuten pahasti jos sanon, ett Gomelista psee junalla jopa Ukrainan mustanmeren rannalle Simferepoliin?

Ilmeisesti on ollut ainakin vuonna 2007 Riikasta kaksi kesjunaa, Riika-Simferopol ja Vilna-Simferopol, molemmat kulkivat joka toinen piv? Tai nin ainakin pttelin Miestain junafoorumin ja Pallontallajan junajutuista

----------


## Count

> Tuossa muuten kartta junareiteist, jotka tavallaan ovat olemassa, mutta suurin osa niist on ollut it ajat peruutettuja. http://www.ldz.lv/?object_id=1498


Kartantekijll on tainnut lipsahtaa vr Helsinki kuvaan...

----------


## TimppaTT

Tmmi uutinen otti silmn. Ilmeisesti Liettuan ja Valko-Venjn rajalla tehdn jonkinmoista modernisointia

----------


## TEP70

> Tmmi uutinen otti silmn. Ilmeisesti Liettuan ja Valko-Venjn rajalla tehdn jonkinmoista modernisointia


Eihn tuossa puhuta aikataulusta sen tarkemmin kuin "tulevaisuudessa". Molodetshnon ja Naujoji Vilnian vli kyll kannattaisi shkist, sill molemmin puolin rajaa on jo kytss sama 25 kV DC -jrjestelm. Liikennett on paljon ja ei tarvittaisi tmn ptkn vuoksi erikseen dieselvetureita. Valkovenliset shkveturit voisivat tuoda junat suoraan Vilnaan ilman yht veturinvaihtoa shkst dieseliin.

---------- Viesti listty kello 21:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:36 ----------




> No itse asiassa vain mietin, ett mitk on olleet taustasyyt, ett miksi Riika-Gomel juna ei startannut. Sitten mietin, ett onko syyn ollut toimimaton rataverkosto vai mik.


Ei rataverkostossa sinns mitn vikaa ole. Kulkihan sellainen juna viel jokin aika sitten. Osasyy voi olla se, ett Baltian maissa ksittkseni ratamaksut ovat sek henkil- ett tavarajunilta lhell tyskustannusvastaavuutta.




> Asiasta toiseen: Erehdynko muuten pahasti jos sanon, ett Gomelista psee junalla jopa Ukrainan mustanmeren rannalle Simferepoliin?


Simferopol on historiallisesti paikka, jonne on yhteyksi vhn joka puolelta entist Neuvostoliittoa. Suorien junien lisksi yhteyksi on mys suorilla vaunuilla, joita vaihdetaan matkalla junasta toiseen.




> Ilmeisesti on ollut ainakin vuonna 2007 Riikasta kaksi kesjunaa, Riika-Simferopol ja Vilna-Simferopol, molemmat kulkivat joka toinen piv?


Siis yksi kesjuna Riiasta joka toinen piv ja toinen Vilnasta joka toinen piv. Yhteens siis Vilnasta joka piv. Ne kulkivat Vilnasta eteenpin samalla aikataululla.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Tmmi uutinen otti silmn. Ilmeisesti Liettuan ja Valko-Venjn rajalla tehdn jonkinmoista modernisointia





> Eihn tuossa puhuta aikataulusta sen tarkemmin kuin "tulevaisuudessa". Molodetshnon ja Naujoji Vilnian vli kyll kannattaisi shkist, sill molemmin puolin rajaa on jo kytss sama 25 kV DC -jrjestelm. Liikennett on paljon ja ei tarvittaisi tmn ptkn vuoksi erikseen dieselvetureita. Valkovenliset shkveturit voisivat tuoda junat suoraan Vilnaan ilman yht veturinvaihtoa shkst dieseliin.



Kun katsoo noita paikkakuntia jotka mainittu uutisoinnissa kartalta niin on aika erillisi alueita -> Onkos tuossa keskimaassa jo shk asiat siis kunnossa?

Gomel-Zhlobin-Osipovichi

Zhlobin-Kalinkovichi

Vilnius-Molodechno

Ps. taitaa ollakin tm "Viking Junarahtilinja" liettuan kautta eik Latviasta kuten aiemmin mainitsi

----------


## TimppaTT

> Eihn tuossa puhuta aikataulusta sen tarkemmin kuin "tulevaisuudessa". Molodetshnon ja Naujoji Vilnian vli kyll kannattaisi shkist, sill molemmin puolin rajaa on jo kytss sama 25 kV DC -jrjestelm. Liikennett on paljon ja ei tarvittaisi tmn ptkn vuoksi erikseen dieselvetureita. Valkovenliset shkveturit voisivat tuoda junat suoraan Vilnaan ilman yht veturinvaihtoa shkst dieseliin.
> 
> ---------- Viesti listty kello 21:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:36 ----------
> 
>  
> Ei rataverkostossa sinns mitn vikaa ole. Kulkihan sellainen juna viel jokin aika sitten. Osasyy voi olla se, ett Baltian maissa ksittkseni ratamaksut ovat sek henkil- ett tavarajunilta lhell tyskustannusvastaavuutta.


Terve,

Katselin Russian transport sivulla jonkun harrastelijan tekem Baltian raideliikenteen  ja Valko-Venjn raideliikenteen karttaa ja vaikuttaa silt, ett shkisi on suhteellisen vhn esim suomen karttaan verrattuna.

Luin mys mielenkiintoisen artikkelin aiheeseen liittyen Valko-Venj transport sivuilta

Eli jos Diesel vetureista siirryttisin shkisiin niin olisiko se kustannustehokkaampaa liikennintia vai onko ainoa etu ettei tarvitse vaihtaa veturia?

----------


## TimppaTT

Mielenkiintoisia FLIRT uutisia Valko-Venjlt:

http://www.data.minsk.by/belarusnews/032010/138.html

http://www.publics.bg/en/news/660/




> *Stadler Rail will deliver ten electric multiple units for Belarus Railway, 19.03.2010 19:18*
> 
> This is first contract for a former USSR country
> AUTHOR: publics.bg
> 
> 
> Swiss manufacturer Stadler Rail won a 60 million euro contract to deliver ten electric multiple units for Belarus Railway. Delivery of four-carriage trains will start in December this year and continue until the middle 2012. The trains are part of FLIRT (Fast Light Innovative Regional Train) Stadlers model family.
> 
> The trains will be built in two versions: six FLIRTs will serve the traditional local train network in the region of the Belarusian capital Minsk. The other four FLIRTs are intended for intercity travel between the larger towns. These will have a more comfortable, higher level interior, in view of the longer journey times. The trains in Belarus will operate on a broad-gauge track of 1,524 millimeters, and have a larger clearance.


Ja sama suomeksi: Valko-Venj ostaa 10 Flirtti

*4 on mukavuusasteeltaan paremmin varusteltuja, pitkn kantaman Flirttej

*6 tulee Minskin kaupunkiliikenteeseen

...Naapurimaa Puolalla menee mys lujaa-> 160 km luvat FLIRTEILLE saatu

16.02.10, FLIRT the first EMU in Poland to run 160 kph

----------


## TEP70

Tm on kyll hyvin mielenkiintoinen tieto. Valko-Venj ehti puskista Baltian maiden edelle tilaamaan uutta kalustoa lnsimarkkinoilta. Tss hankinnassa Stadlerille oli varmaan apua Suomen tilauksesta, sill ulkomitat ovat varmaankin tysin samat Suomen ja Valko-Venjn toimituksissa. Stadler saattaa olla melko vahvoilla tmn jlkeen mys Viron ja Latvian hankinnoissa.

Jos Stadler saa hyvksytetty FLIRT-junan Valko-Venjlle, sill olisi periaatteessa tie auki mys Venjlle ja Ukrainaan. Teknisiss vaatimuksissa ei luulisi kovin suuria eroja olevan.

Uutinen lytyy mys Stadlerin sivuilta.

Shkistysjrjestelmhn on Valko-Venjll sama 25 kV AC / 50 Hz kuin Suomessakin. Olisi mielenkiintoista tiet, toimiiko Suomeen varusteltu juna shkistyksen puolesta sellaisenaan Valko-Venjll vai onko shkistyksess mys muita parametrej, jotka estvt sen. Jos toimii, sama juna kelpaa mys Liettuaan.

----------


## JSL

Taitaa olla noissa valmistajan kuvissa sama akkunajrjestys, kuin JKOY:ll?

----------


## TimppaTT

> Taitaa olla noissa valmistajan kuvissa sama akkunajrjestys, kuin JKOY:ll?


Saanen list, ett tss Valko-Venjn tilauksessa on kyse niinsanotusta "repeat" tilauksesta.

Yleens tarkoittaa, sit ett sama asiakas ostaa tysin identtisi tuotteita mit viimeksikin

..Mutta tss tapauksessa Valko-Venj on ostanut tysin identtisi tuotteita mit Suomeen toimitettu.

Ihan VILLI veikkaus, ett tysin identtist kamaa kun Helsinki ja VV on tilaamassa mys Viro ja Latvia (jos ptyvt stadleriin)

Etuina on, ett tuote kest pohjoisen ilmaston ja suunnittelukustannuksia tuotteeseen ei synny-> Ts. HYV suht HALVALLA, mutta hitaasti  :Very Happy: 

http://www.stadlerrail.com/en/news/2...ns-in-belarus/




> 19.03.10
> *Stadler wins in Belarus*
> 
> Stadler Rail has won the international tender to deliver Belarus Railways with ten FLIRTs (Fast Light Innovative Regional Train). The contract was signed this afternoon in Minsk, with a volume of around EUR 60 million (including reserve materials). Delivery of the four-carriage trains will already start in December this year and continue until the middle of 2012. The trains are more or less identical to the 32 FLIRTs manufactured for Helsinki. They will be manufactured in parallel to these in Bussnang. Once again, thanks to its high levels of innovation, Stadler Rail has been able to win another order, 80% of the value of which will be created in Switzerland.
> 
> *First contract from a Commonwealth of Independent States country*
> This is Stadlers first contract from a country from the former Soviet Union. Peter Spuhler, owner and CEO of Stadler Rail Group, is delighted. Im very proud that our FLIRTs soon will operate in Belarus as well. This means we will be present in 11 countries. This proves that we are competitive from Switzerland with an added value of 80%. Stadler has sold 557 FLIRTs, of which 417 were sold to countries abroad.
> 
> The trains will be built in two versions: six FLIRTs will serve the traditional local train network in the region of the Belarusian capital Minsk. The other four FLIRTs are intended for intercity travel between the larger towns. These will have a more comfortable, higher level interior, in view of the longer journey times. As in Finland, the trains in Belarus will operate on a broad-gauge track of 1,524 millimetres, and have a larger clearance.


Villin veikkauksena mys, ett yksi tmminen "luxus" stadler voisi tulla Riika-Daugavpils-Indra-Bigosovo-?Polotsk?-?Grodno?-Minsk  reitille




> *Regular railway service in the area Indra Bihosaŭ will resume in May*
> 26.01.2010 [07:30] Source: RZD-Partner
> 
> May 1, 2010 scheduled to be commissioned a second railway line on a plot of Latvian-Belarusian border Indra Bihosaŭ, as well as planned further development of the project to restore passenger train traffic between Riga and Minsk, which stopped in 2007
> It is reported by the press office of the Latvian railway company Latvijas dzelzcels with reference to the statement the leaders of the Latvian and Belarusian Railways meeting which was held in Riga.
> The second line on the Latvian-Belarusian border was connected between the States in November 2009, at the moment ends setting the alarm system. Commissioning of the second track will significantly increase the capacity of the site.
> 
> The meeting was highly appreciated by the project container train "Bison", which was further developed. The Belarusian side underlined the role of Latvia as a transit state, and believes that both the administration should continue to work on part of the agreed tariff policy for transport.


http://translate.google.com/translat...oogle.fi&twu=1[/I]

----------


## Eki

> Ihan VILLI veikkaus, ett tysin identtist kamaa kun Helsinki ja VV on tilaamassa mys Viro ja Latvia (jos ptyvt stadleriin)


Ei taida tysin identtisten kanssa onnistua, kun ei ajolangoissa kulje aivan samanlaista tavaraa...

----------


## JSL

Eki: eik just TEP70 todennu muutama viesti takaperin, ett Lukashenkolla on 25KVAC johdoissa?  :Wink:

----------


## TimppaTT

> Ei taida tysin identtisten kanssa onnistua, kun ei ajolangoissa kulje aivan samanlaista tavaraa...


Tmn rata kartan mukaan suomessa ja Valko-Venjll on saman vrist shkviivaa

*SUOMI*
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...nd/finland.gif

*VV*
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...us/belarus.gif

Latviassa nytt olevan erivrist viivaa, mutta Liettuassa taas tuota tummansinist

*BALTIA*
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...tic-states.gif

Tuo vri kartassa tarkkoittaa kai sit, ett tilatut junat on identtisi ainakin shkvehkeitten puolesta.

Jos muuten huomaa kartassa virheit tai muuta fibaa niin tnne foorumiin kommenttia

http://translate.google.fi/translate...n&hl=&ie=UTF-8


Ja mit tulee thn, ett minne asti ShkStadlerit voi kulkea niin tmn uutisen mukaan ainakin infran puolesta Liettuaan 

http://www.belarus.by/en/invest/inve...ects/transport

Ja Puolassakin "shkist" on yhteistyt 
http://translate.google.fi/translate...%26from%3Dmain

Ja Ukrainan rajalla shkhommat etenee mys
http://translate.google.fi/translate...n&hl=&ie=UTF-8

---------- Viesti listty kello 18:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:18 ----------




> Ei taida tysin identtisten kanssa onnistua, kun ei ajolangoissa kulje aivan samanlaista tavaraa...


Voiko kommentistasi ptell, ett mahdollinen repeat tilaus Viroon ja Latviaan tarvitsi jotakin modausta shk Stadlereihin? 

Nuo viivan vrin on ainakin Virossa ja Latviassa erilaiset, kun suomessa.

eli 3 kV tasashk versus 25kV vaihtovirtaa, 50 hz syttverkko taajuudella.

Eik heill ole invertteri kyttj siell vai mist kiikastaa? Eiks tuo tasavirta verkko sy aika reippaasti loistehoja vai mit ne on

-> Eli varikset saa lmmitell siirtojohdoilla?

Miten voikin olla tuollaista antiikki tekniikkaa viel nykyn kytss??

---------- Viesti listty kello 20:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:21 ----------

Kuinkas moni on huomannut, ett tss linkiss 

http://www.stadlerrail.com/en/news/2...ns-in-belarus/

Demokuvissa junissa lukee BREST, ja Minsk

----------


## Eki

> Eki: eik just TEP70 todennu muutama viesti takaperin, ett Lukashenkolla on 25KVAC johdoissa?


Katsopas nyt tarkemmin, mit kohtaa min kommentoin...




> Voiko kommentistasi ptell, ett mahdollinen repeat tilaus Viroon ja Latviaan tarvitsi jotakin modausta shk Stadlereihin?


Periaatteessa, siis PERIAATTEESSA, Flirt ja muut invertterikoneet sopivat varsin mainiosti 3 kV DC -verkkoon. Silloin voidaan jtt pmuuntaja lauhduttimineen, sek verkkotasasuuntaaja kokonaan pois ja sytt ajolangan jnnite suoraan pkatkaisijan kautta junan vlijnnitepiirille, josta p- ja apukytn invertterit ottavat shkn. Tm tietysti edellytt junassa 3 kV vlijnnitepiiri.




> Eik heill ole invertteri kyttj siell vai mist kiikastaa? Eiks tuo tasavirta verkko sy aika reippaasti loistehoja vai mit ne on
> 
> -> Eli varikset saa lmmitell siirtojohdoilla?
> 
> Miten voikin olla tuollaista antiikki tekniikkaa viel nykyn kytss??


Ei se, ett jokin tekniikka ei ole meill yleisess kytss tee siit antiikkista. Vaihtoshk on toki monessa tapauksessa kytnnllisemp kuin vaihtoshk, mutta ei aina. Esimerkiksi pitkill siirtomatkoilla, jollaisia on entisen Neuvostoliiton alueella paljon, on tasashksiirto parempi vaihtoehto. Vaihtoshk ei nimittin kulje kovin pitki matkoja johtimissa. Jos shkvoimaa pit siirt yli 1000 kilometri, on tasavirtasiirto usein vaihtovirtatekniikkaa parempaa. 

Edelleen; nykyn phkilln joidenkin jakeluverkkojen muuttamista tasajnnitteelle, koska pienjnniteverkkoja voidaan sytt korkeammalla jnnitteell kytettess tasashk (AC 1 kV vs. DC 1,5 kV). Tehonsiirtokyky paranee merkittvsti, koska tasashkll jnnitteen huippuarvo on sama kuin sen tehollisarvo. Ers keino parantaa verkon energiatehokkuutta on kytke esim. toimistorakennukset tasashkjakelun piiriin. Suurin osa toimistoissa kytettvist laitteista kun toimii tasashkll, jolloin laitekohtaiset tasasuuntaushvit jvt pois.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Ei se, ett jokin tekniikka ei ole meill yleisess kytss tee siit antiikkista. Vaihtoshk on toki monessa tapauksessa kytnnllisemp kuin vaihtoshk, mutta ei aina. Esimerkiksi pitkill siirtomatkoilla, jollaisia on entisen Neuvostoliiton alueella paljon, on tasashksiirto parempi vaihtoehto. Vaihtoshk ei nimittin kulje kovin pitki matkoja johtimissa. Jos shkvoimaa pit siirt yli 1000 kilometri, on tasavirtasiirto usein vaihtovirtatekniikkaa parempaa. 
> 
> Edelleen; nykyn phkilln joidenkin jakeluverkkojen muuttamista tasajnnitteelle, koska pienjnniteverkkoja voidaan sytt korkeammalla jnnitteell kytettess tasashk (AC 1 kV vs. DC 1,5 kV). Tehonsiirtokyky paranee merkittvsti, koska tasashkll jnnitteen huippuarvo on sama kuin sen tehollisarvo. Ers keino parantaa verkon energiatehokkuutta on kytke esim. toimistorakennukset tasashkjakelun piiriin. Suurin osa toimistoissa kytettvist laitteista kun toimii tasashkll, jolloin laitekohtaiset tasasuuntaushvit jvt pois.


Jaa, ett historia vhn niinkuin toistaa itsen?

Muistelisin, ett Jenkeiss on ollut joskus tasashk kantaverkko joskus 1800-19?20? vlill. 

Tss alla olevassa linkiss oikealla nkyy kartta verkoista mit kytss Euroopassa:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railway...Direct_current

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electri...bution#History

Syit, en muista ett miksi verkko muutettiin, mutta osan seurauksista olen ymmrtnyt.

Silloin shkautot oli tasavirta moottoreilla ja akkujenlataus oli kivutonta.

Sitten tuli monta murrosta samaan aikaan: Shkverkko muutettiin vaihtovirralle ja ljykoneet teki lpimurron T-Fordilla. 

Ps. Ford muuten taisi ihan aluksi suunnitella T-mallia kulkemaan shkll toimivaksi. Voisi olla maailma tysin erilainen jos niin olisi pttnyt, koska Fordilla oli aika paljon "lpimurto" ajatuksia jotka ohjasivat aika montaa asiaa kulkemaan tiettyyn suuntaan.

No, nyt kun Chevrolet Volt tulee niin ehk se muuttaa pitkn vallalla olleita pelikuvioita esim. automaailmassa.

Mit tulee nihin Valko-Venjn shk intercityjen sijoittamiseen niin veikkaan tmmist:

Minsk-Brest
Minsk-Vilnus
Minsk-Smolensk
Minsk-Gomel-Kiev

http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...ne/ukraine.gif

Vilna ja Gomel shkistysprojektit kynniss joten kai sinne jotakin suunnitellaan ajettavaksikin. PLUS mukavaa PR: RW:lle kun ajelee luksus junilla "ulkomaille"

Oletan mys, ett jos RW on tyytyvinen hankintoihinsa niin tuskin Intercityjen tilausmr j 4n kappaleeseen ja Minskin alueen tilaus 6een

----------


## vompatti

> Syit, en muista ett miksi verkko muutettiin, mutta osan seurauksista olen ymmrtnyt. Silloin shkautot oli tasavirta moottoreilla ja akkujenlataus oli kivutonta. Sitten tuli monta murrosta samaan aikaan: Shkverkko muutettiin vaihtovirralle ja ljykoneet teki lpimurron T-Fordilla.  Ps. Ford muuten taisi ihan aluksi suunnitella T-mallia kulkemaan shkll toimivaksi. Voisi olla maailma tysin erilainen jos niin olisi pttnyt, koska Fordilla oli aika paljon "lpimurto" ajatuksia jotka ohjasivat aika montaa asiaa kulkemaan tiettyyn suuntaan.


Shkautoja oli merkityksetn mr eivtk ne vaikuttaneet mahdollisiin shknjakelun muutoksiin. Ennen shkverkkojen aikaa jokaisella shkauton lataajalla oli oma bensiinigeneraattorinsa akkujen lataukseen. Tasajnnitemoottorilla ei taida olla mitn merkityst akkujen latauksessa?

Nykyisin on sek Internetiss ett suomalaisissa asiallisissa lehdiss kaikenlaisia salaliittoteorioita Henry Fordista ja shkautoista. Yleisesti teorioiden mukaan Ford oli shkautojen kannattaja kunnes teki Rockefellerin kanssa sopimuksen ljyn ostamisesta Lhi-Idst islamin tukemiseksi. Henry Ford oli tietysti kiinnostunut shkautoista - olihan hnen vaimollaan shkauto. Henry Ford ei kuitenkaan ikin valmistanut shkautoja ehk yksittiskappaleita lukuunottamatta. Ja mitn salaliittoteorioita thn on turha sotkea: Henry Fordin mielest polttomoottori oli yksinkertaisesti paras voimanlhde autoille. Jo ensimmisess Fordin omaan kyttn valmistamassa autossa oli polttomoottori - ei shkmoottoria.

Kuten tll jo tuli todettua, nykypivn junat on helppo suunnittelijoiden muuttaa tasashkkyttisiksi. Vaihtojnnitett kytettess jnnite tasasunnataan heti alkuunsa. Lopulta tasajnnite vaihtosuunnataan moottoreille syttmist varten. Riippumatta siit, onko junassa vaihtojnnitett kyttvt oikosulkumoottorit vai tasajnnitemoottorit, voidaan helposti kytt sek tasa- ett vaihtojnnitett ajolangassa. Vaihtojnnitemoottorin tapauksessa tarvitaan aina vaihtosuuntaus ja tasasuuntausta tarvitaan aina, kun ajolangan jnnite on tasainen.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Ennen shkverkkojen aikaa jokaisella shkauton lataajalla oli oma bensiinigeneraattorinsa akkujen lataukseen. Tasajnnitemoottorilla ei taida olla mitn merkityst akkujen latauksessa?


Tuossa 2012 myyntiin tulevassa Voltissa on generaattori autossa kiinni  :Smile:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_...#Series-Hybrid

Prius on suorastaan low techi Volttiin verrattuna  :Smile: .

----------


## Compact

> Henry Ford oli tietysti kiinnostunut shkautoista - olihan hnen vaimollaan shkauto.


Epilen kiinnostusta. Shkautohan on ikivanha keksint, Foordia edeltneiden juttuja. Ja siksi niin vanhoillinen, ett Ankkalinnassa Mummo Ankka on ainoa joka ajelee sellaisella krryll, nimittin Detroit Electric -shkautolla mallia 1910-luku. Kaikilla Ankkalinnassa on uudemmat bensa-autot. Hessu Hopolla taitaa olla vanha T-Fordi, mutta ei missn nimess "mummojen shkautoa" ja muilla ajokortti-ikisill sitten uudemmat pelit ja vehkeet.

En tied onko Suomessa yhtn Detroit Electrici missn esill, mutta Tukholman Tekniikan museossa on tuollainen Mummo Ankan auto esill. Kannattaa kyd ihmettelemss: se on mittasuhteiltaan yllttvn iso.

----------


## TimppaTT

Otti tmminen Puolan ja VV:n rajalla tapahtuva rata remontti silmn: 




> This year we are planning a series of investments in crossing the border, even as construction continued transition Połowcach, rebuilding the rail crossing at the Forge of Bialystok - adds Maciej Żywno.


Linkki uutiseen

----------


## TimppaTT

Jahas, VV on nkjn laitetilausten kanssa aikamoisessa vireess, Baltian alueen muiden maiden kanssa:





> The Belarusian Railways and the China National Electronics Import-Export Corporation and Datong Electric Locomotive Company signed a contract to supply electric locomotives. The Belarusian Railways is mullign over another two more projects which can be carried out with the help of Chinese investments, namely the modernization of cargo terminals (implementation term 2010-2011) and increasing the speed of regular passenger train services connecting Minsk with major cities (2011-2016).


http://www.belta.by/en/news/econom?id=509556




> Belarus, Lithuania to increase transit capacity of Viking container train service
> 
> 31.03.2010 18:32
> 
> MINSK, 31 March (BelTA)  The railways of Belarus and Lithuania are planning to increase the transit capacity of the Viking container train service, BelTA learnt from the press service of the Belarusian Railways.
> 
> The project was discussed at a meeting in Minsk between the chiefs of the railways of the two countries. The two sides examined the issues of attracting additional cargo flows from the Scandinavian countries.
> 
> The sides praised the growth of cargo transportation by the Viking service. In January-February 2010, Viking transported 8,265 containers. This is an increase of 28.9% compared to the same period a year ago.
> ...


http://www.belta.by/en/news/econom?id=510836

Err.. minks tasoisia laitteita nm Kiinalaiset toimittaa? Alla ilmeisesti oikean laitetoimittajan kotisivut:

http://www.dt.chinacnr.com/english/p1.htm
http://dtloco.com/english/p1.htm

----------


## TimppaTT

*April 29.2010  Belarusian city Bigosovo of Latvian and Belarusian leaders rail traffic in the second revealed a stretch of track between the Latvian and Belarusian channel Indra Bigosovo.*

_"Completion of this project this year we have a very significant event.   I've just started a project on another track construction phase Skrīveri-Krustpils._

http://translate.google.fi/translate...ject_id%3D4401

* 30/04/2010 April 29 at the station Bigosovo Belarusian Railways inaugurated the train on the second road on the site Bigosovo-Indra.*

http://translate.google.fi/translate....1..0.0.0.html

Eli juna matkustajaliikenne Latvian itiselt rajalta avattu!

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.asp...0~0~&encType=1

Tietk joku muuten tarkemmin, ett pseek esim. Daugavpilist indraan junalla? Lisksi miten tuon junalipun voi varata? Oliko se niin, ett junaliput ostetaan it-euroopassa psntisesti junasta?



Onko asia tosiaan nyt niin, ett Riikasta Minskiin psee yhdell junalla ilman vaihtoja yhtsoittoa, lyhint mahdollista reitti eli Latvian itrajan kautta VV:lle kuten aiemmin tst projektista on uutisoitu? 

http://translate.google.com/translat...oogle.fi&twu=1

----------


## LateZ

Latvian rautateitten kans. vl.  aikataulussa 30.5.2010 alkaen ei ainakaan ole mitn uusia junia minnekn. Toinen Moskovan juna ilmoitetaan ajettavan eri mryksest, Valko-Venjlle sen enemp suoraan kuin Vilnankaan kautta ei nyttisi olevan junia. 

http://www.ldz.lv/?object_id=4397

Viel muutama vastaus edell esitettyihin kysymyksiin. Liput kannattaa ostaa asemalta mikli siell on lipunmyynti. Virossa yleens liput ostetaan junasta, Latviassa ja Liettuassa on useammin lippukassa, joskaan ei aina. Junasta saa lipun, mutta se on hiukan kalliimpi.

Daugavpilsist Indraan ei mene matkustajajunaa.

----------


## TimppaTT

Termos,

Kiitoksia linkist. 

Taisin olla hieman liian htinen tmn Indra - Bigosovo matkustaja liikenteen kanssa.

Moinen on suunnitteilla ja tulossa, mutta ei viel. Tm nyt avattu liikenne on vain err.. Oliko se nyt sit Viro, Latvian ja VV:n vlill toimivaa  Zubur/Biisoni rahti liikennett.

Alla uusimmat lytmni uutiset /keskustelut /maininnat Riika-Daugavpils-Indra-Bigosovo-Polotsk-Minsk matkustaja juna suunnitelmista.

Onko tm 2007 mainittu liikenne joka lakkautettu kulkenut muuten Latvian itrajan kautta?

Ilmeisesti matkustaja juna asiat etenevt kun Latvian pojat saavat modattua Skrīveri-Krustpils ptkn kuntoon // Valko-venj Polotskiin asti tuplaradat Minskist --> Olemassa oleva projekti-> Valmistuu vuonna 2016


*
Since May, will resume regular rail service in the area Indra Bigosovo  Riga, 20.01.2010.*   версия для печати printable  ИндраБигосово пассажирских
http://translate.google.fi/translate...%3Fdoc%3D22653

_Head of the Belarusian Railways (BDZ) Anatoly Sivak urged Latvian colleagues as soon as possible to discuss the resumption of passenger service between the capitals of both countries, which were discontinued in the winter of 2007_

*
1 May 2010. will resume regular rail service in the area Indra Bigosovo*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...ws%2F140793%2F


*Transit Corridor extends May 5, 2010*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...cle%2F16860%2F

_And, as noted during an impromptu news conference, Mr. Gerhards and Mr. VERKHOVETS, it is possible that over time through a section Bigosovo-Indra between Belarus and Latvia will run not only cargo but also passenger trains._

*"From the Vikings to the Greeks" - by rail 05/04/2010*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...post%2F1587%2F
_
provides a framework for organizing and passenger traffic between Belarus and Latvia. This question has already been discussed earlier in the year with the heads of GAO "CFL" and now is finding ways to resolve it. 

In turn, Mr. K. Gerhards said that the project was proof that long-standing ties between the peoples who are not even a century, and millennium, it is impossible to destroy any boundaries and crises. 

 The Latvian and Belarusian Railways in just a couple of years have found a solution by repeating the example of ancient ancestors: they paved the way "from the Vikings to the Greeks" on the water, but we - by rail._
*
At the station Bigosovo Vitebsk branch of Belarusian railway was opened traffic on the second path on the site Bigosovo (Belarus) - Indra (Latvia).  04/05/2010* 

http://translate.google.fi/translate...2Fpost-3848%2F

_This project provides a framework for organizing passenger traffic between Belarus and Latvia.

Opening the second track on the site Bigosovo - Indra - the first step in improving transit facilities of the railway section.  It is planned that by 2016 the construction of the double-track spans of Polotsk - state border with Latvia. 

This will increase the capacity of freight trains and 45 pairs per day and further transported 13,1 million tons per year._ 

Lytyi muuten tmminenkin paikka mist voi ihmetell kansainvlisi Latvian matkustaja juna-lhtj https://ticket.ldz.lv/sarexr/

----------


## TEP70

> Onko tm 2007 mainittu liikenne joka lakkautettu kulkenut muuten Latvian itrajan kautta?


Kyseess oli Riika-Homel-junapari, joka kulki joka toinen piv ja meni Indrasta yli ja Minskin kautta eteenpin.

----------


## TimppaTT

*Belarus, Latvia can open passenger railway service in 2011*
_14.05.2010 17:05_
_
VITEBSK, 14 May (BelTA)  Belarus and Latvia can open passenger railway service in 2011, Transport and Communication Minister of Belarus Ivan Shcherbo told media on 14 May. In Vitebsk the minister attended a nationwide seminar on energy saving in the organizations of the Transport and Communication Ministry.

I cannot say that the train service will be opened next year precisely. We, jointly with our Latvian colleagues, have been working hard in this direction. The relevant instructions have been given to the Belarusian Railways Company and the railway administration of Latvia, Ivan Shcherbo said.

Besides, the issue is being thoroughly elaborated by the Belarus-Latvia commission for trade and economic cooperation led by the Transport Ministers of Belarus and Latvia. Different routes are considered including Minsk-Riga and Gomel-Minsk-Riga, Ivan Shcherbo added._ 

http://www.belta.by/en/news/econom?id=531684

No tm uutinen nyt ei kovin suuri ylltys ollut sinns

----------


## TimppaTT

Tuli tuossa Valko-Venjll knnytty.

Radiossa tuli erspiv uutisissa, ett 2011 on suunniteltu avattavaksi Latvia-VV junayhteys  :Smile: .

----------


## TimppaTT

Morjesta,

Jos joku on seurannut niin VV on tosissaan suunnitellut shkistvns Minsk-Vilna ja Minsk-Gomel (Kiev) ja ilmeisesti Minsk-Brest (Varsova) rataptkt.

Otti tmminen trke *rahoitus uutinen* silmn->

_The Chinese are also pouring money into real estate and transportation to revamp Belarus's capital. The mayor of Minsk, Nikolai Ladutko, said the Chinese plan is to build a Canary Wharf-style office, residential and entertainment complex called Minsk-City. 

More loans will be used to revamp Minsk's transport system and electrify railroads in the Gomel and Mogilyov region, with China set to supply electric trains and participate in the construction of an industrial park and two electric power plants._ 

http://www.businessneweurope.eu/stor...ds_new_friends

http://www.data.minsk.by/belarusnews/102010/212.html

..Ilmeisesti infraan saadaan rahaa jos junia ostetaan Kiinasta..?

----------


## TEP70

> Jos joku on seurannut niin VV on tosissaan suunnitellut shkistvns Minsk-Vilna ja Minsk-Gomel (Kiev) ja ilmeisesti Minsk-Brest (Varsova) rataptkt.


Minsk-Brest-osuus on jo shkistetty. Vilnan osalta Liettualla on varmaan mys paikka neuvottelupydss.

----------


## TimppaTT

Jahas, taas uutisoidaan VV:n rata infrastruktuuri sponsoroinnista-->

*Belarus suggests specific projects for EaP initiative 19.10.2010 17:10* <- EU Eastern Partnership program

http://news.belta.by/en/news/politics?id=588488

These are the electrification of the railway between *Lithuania, Belarus and Ukraine*, development of the infrastructure of *Klaipeda-Vilnius-Minsk-Kiev* and *Warsaw-Minsk-Moscow* routes and also the East-West transport corridor (*Moscow-Minsk-Klaipeda/Kaliningrad-Ventspils -Poland-Sweden-Denmar*k).

Belarus also suggests restoring the *Dnieper-Vistula-Oder* canal within the Eastern Partnership program. This will create the shortest way to connect Poland, Germany, the Netherlands, France with the Black Sea, bypassing the congested route along the Danube. There is also a potential for the development of *the Viking and Bison container transport* services between the Baltic and Black Seas.

....Sergei Maskevich also spoke about the plans to implement a pilot project for the exchange of customs data between Belarus, Lithuania, Latvia, Poland, and Russia on the basis of SPEED platform. “This will help reduce the time spent on customs clearance on the EU external border down to several minutes,” Sergei Maskevich said and added that this project “is getting *more important in light of the Custom Union.”*

http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...us/belarus.gif

Ilmeisesti VV haaveilee tulliliitosta EU:n kanssa ts. alkusoittoja EU:n liittymiseen pidemmll aikavlill.

http://www.rzd-partner.com/news/2010/05/04/353546.html

http://www.belarus-magazine.by/en.ph..._from=&ucat=4&

_...while allowing passenger routes between Belarus and Latvia to be expanded. “We are doing our best to complete the process in the coming year,...Accordingly, Belarus is to invest about $200m into Vitebsk-Polotsk-Bigosovo route, constructing second tracks and purchasing modern communications technology — to control movement and safety....accordingly, Latvia also plans to invest in the construction of two-track lines from the Belarusian border to Riga. ...Work on Bigosovo-Polotsk route will be complete by 2016, allowing capacity to rise by 75 percent._

----------


## TimppaTT

> Minsk-Brest-osuus on jo shkistetty. Vilnan osalta Liettualla on varmaan mys paikka neuvottelupydss.


Ihme juttu, kun lytyy vaikka kuinka paljon jnni kehitys suunnitelmia vaikka mist hankkeista VV:n liittyen--> 

  #916


According to this map http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...us/belarus.gif

the electrification into Lithuania way is on the way.

And in Vilnius area electric network is already available
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...tic-states.gif


*Here Is Belarus / Lithuania elecrification project plan:*

http://www.belarus.by/en/invest/inve...ects/transport

_Investment Project:
Improving energy efficiency of railway in Belarus._

_Project outline:
Gradual electrification of the sites that form part of Pan-European corridor Number № IXB

First stage: section Osipovichi-Zhlobino (107 km)
Development of electrified line Minsk-Zhlobin-Gomel has the following steps:

Second stage: section Zhlobin-Gomel (90 km)

Third stage: section Zhlobin-Kalinkovichi (101 km)

Forth stage: section Molodechno-Gudogay-Linthuanian border (80 km)
Electrification of Belarusian part of Molodechno-Gudogay-Linthuanian border will depend on negotiations with Linthuanian Railways.

This project will increase the capacity of Gomel-Minsk-Molodechno-Gomel railway for both cargo and passenger transportation by increasing the speed of trains and cutting operation costs_




Gomel-Zhlobin-Osipovichi

Zhlobin-Kalinkovichi

Vilnius-Molodechno


*Belarusian Railways to be electrified using Chinese loans 25.03.2010 18:50*

_MINSK, 25 March (BelTA) – China Exim Bank is expected to provide a loan to implement investment projects to electrify Gomel-Zhlobin-Osipovichi and Zhlobin-Kalinkovichi railway sections, BelTA learnt from the press service of Belarusian Railways.

These joint projects were discussed during a visit of the Chinese delegation to Minsk on 23 March. The delegation included representatives of United Electric Import and Export Corporation and CNR Datong Electric Locomotive Company.

The President of the United Electric Import and Export Corporation pledged assistance in obtaining a China Exim Bank loan to implement the electrification projects. The corporation also confirmed its intention to be the general contractor of the projects. “China Exim Bank and Belarusian Railways will finance the projects to electrify the Gomel-Zhlobin-Osipovichi and Zhlobin-Kalinkovichi sections of Belarusian Railways and to purchase electric freight locomotives,” the press service informed.

The key point of the talks was the readiness of Belarusian Railways, United Electric Import and Export Corporation and CNR Datong Electric Locomotive Company to sign a contract to supply electric locomotives. When the traction rolling stock is upgraded in 2011-2012, Belarus plans to purchase 12 mainline freight electric locomotives.

The purchase of modern day freight electric locomotives is necessitated by the increase of railway transit from Russia. The average weight of the Russian trains is 7,000-9,000 tonnes. At present, these trains have to be broken up in Orsha as the critical tonnage rating for the 6,520 KW locomotives is 4,700-5,500 tonnes which significantly reduces the train-handling capacity and results in higher maintenance costs for locomotives._

----------


## TimppaTT

Miksikhn Baltian maissa ei ole samanlaisia suunnitelmia..? ..Tai ei ainakaan mediassa puhuta


*High-speed train service to connect Minsk and Vilnius 28.06.2010 13:47*

MINSK, 28 June (BelTA) – High-speed train service will connect Minsk and Vilnius, Belarusian Prime Minister Sergei Sidorsky told reporters in Minsk today. On 28 June, Lithuanian Prime Minister Andrius Kubilius arrived in Minsk to discuss economic issues. In the morning the prime ministers took part in an opening ceremony of the OMA construction hypermarket in Minsk, BelTA has learnt.

“We intend to appeal to the European Union to launch the high-speed train service between Minsk and Vilnius,” Sergei Sidorsky said.

The Prime Minister noted that in 2010 Belarus and Lithuania preserved the dynamics of the foreign trade cooperation despite of the economic recession caused by the global financial crisis. In January-April 2010 the trade between Belarus and Lithuania increased by 38.6% as against the same period last year. Both the countries actively develop the investment cooperation and the cooperation in transit and transportation business. In Q1 2010, Belarus increased cargo transshipment via the Klaipeda port up to 2 million tonnes, up 90% compared with the same period a year before.

Sergei Sidorsky reminded that the prime ministers of Belarus and Lithuania met in Vilnius two months ago. Then the sides discussed the development of economic and investment cooperation including the cooperation in energy, transit and transport industries. The sides shared opinions concerning the ways of overcoming consequences of the global financial crisis.

On 20 May 2010, the Belarusian President met with a group of Lithuanian businessmen who implement or intend to implement projects in Belarus. During that meeting both the sides stated serious intentions to develop economic cooperation.

The 6th International Belarusian-Lithuanian Economic Forum that was held in Lida and Grodno this year, the construction of a transport and logistics center in the Volozhin Region, a visit of Lithuanian towns’ mayors to Belarusian Lida, a session of the Belarus-Lithuania Business Cooperation Council and the Belarusian-Lithuanian forum of the light industry companies in Zhodino have intensified the bilateral cooperation significantly. The opening of the OMA construction hypermarket in Minsk is one more example of the mutually beneficial cooperation between the two countries. 

http://news.belta.by/en/news/econom?id=550552
http://guide.export.by/en/?act=news&...age=2&id=20105

----------


## TimppaTT

Hei,

Netiss surffaillessa lytyi joitakin VV:n liittyvi juna-artikkeleita. Yllttv muuten, ett Sveitsilisi Stadler 1 kpl kytss VV:ss 2011.

-->

Liettua ja VV aikoo aloittaa uudelleen maiden vlisen liikenteen

Vlill--> Кена, кяна (Kena)-Гудогай - ж.д., ветка Вильнюс-Минск,

Latvialla ja Liettualla samantyylisi ajatuksia omilla rajoillaan (Indra-Bigosovo) & (Kena - Gudogai)

*08/10/2010 - 01:01
Между Литвой и Беларусью снова начнут ходить электрички 
Between Lithuania and Belarus could start to go electric* 


http://translate.google.fi/translate...d%2F13332.html

Detail level map of planned stops of expanded Lithuanian & Belarusian railway traffic


*Journey time for passenger trains between Minsk and Vilnius in 2015 will be reduced to 2 hours
18.10.10 / 14:59  18/10/1910 
Время следования пассажирских поездов от Минска до Вильнюса к 2015 году сократится до 2 часов
*

http://translate.google.fi/translate...elarus%2F81589

*
Inter-city train in Minsk will begin to run in 2011
31.05.10  комментарии 05/31/1910*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...elarus%2F81589

*In Zhdanovichi on the Swiss train, В Ждановичи на швейцарской электричке
30.07.10  комментариев 7 30.7.1910*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...rticle%2F68645
*
Interurban train will operate between Minsk and Zhdanovichi in 2011
29.07.10 / 18:03  7.29.1910*
http://translate.google.fi/translate...elarus%2F76689


VV:n RW neuvottelee Talgon kanssa ?suur-nopeus junista? (?Ilmeisesti Vilna-Minsk vlille?)
http://www.talgo.com/index.php/en/home.php 

*Belarusian Railways will discuss cooperation with the Spanish company Patentes Talgo SA*


_The delegation of the Belarusian railway headed by the deputy head of the road,  Balakhonova is on a working visit to Spain.    During the visit, delegation members will become familiar with the technical capabilities of passenger trains Talgo, visit the company on their manufacture, repair and diagnostics, will hold talks with company management._ 

http://translate.google.fi/translate....1..0.0.0.html

http://www.rw.by/index.php/.13.3619.1..0.0.0.html

*BELARUS IS PREPARING CHINESE ELECTRIC TRAIN PURCHASES,* 

_Belarusian Railways signed a contract with the Corporation for exports and imports of electrical and Datunskim China Electric Locomotive Plant for delivery in 2012, 12 two-section mainline freight locomotives. 
_

http://www.rw.by/index.php/.13.3611.1..0.0.0.html

http://translate.google.fi/translate....1..0.0.0.html


*Belarus, Latvia can open passenger railway service in 2011*

http://dubrovno.vitebsk-region.gov.b...region?id=4678

http://vitebsk-region.gov.by/en/news...ne_new&id=3654

http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...ient=firefox-a


*The Prime Ministers of Latvia and Belarus hope for positive and dynamic development of the relations between both countries*
State Chancellery 23.09.2010

_the officials also discussed the opportunity to develop connections for passenger transport and the contribution of direct flights to business contact and tourism promotion. The parties agreed that it would be necessary to retain the number of direct flights between Rīga and Minsk at the same amount or even to increase. Likewise, the work on the restoration of passenger train traffic between Latvia and Belarus should be continued._


*2010-11-02 - Belarus: BCZ seek new electric locomotives*

_Belarus Railways - Bjełorusskaja Czygunka (BCz) - official voiced interest in Alstom – TMH electric locomotives_

_Belarus, Latvia: Rail passenger service on the Indra - Bigosovo line to be resumed in May_

http://www.tvr.by/eng/economics.asp?id=38163

*Belarus suggests specific projects for EaP initiative 19.10.2010 17:10* <- EU Eastern Partnership program

http://news.belta.by/en/news/politics?id=588488

_These are the electrification of the railway between Lithuania, Belarus and Ukraine, development of the infrastructure of Klaipeda-Vilnius-Minsk-Kiev and Warsaw-Minsk-Moscow routes and also the East-West transport corridor (Moscow-Minsk-Klaipeda/Kaliningrad-Ventspils -Poland-Sweden-Denmark).

Belarus also suggests restoring the Dnieper-Vistula-Oder canal within the Eastern Partnership program. This will create the shortest way to connect Poland, Germany, the Netherlands, France with the Black Sea, bypassing the congested route along the Danube. There is also a potential for the development of the Viking and Bison container transport services between the Baltic and Black Seas._

*
Belarusian and Latvian railways jointly raising capacity of transport corridors N 6, 2010*

http://www.belarus-magazine.by/en.ph..._from=&ucat=4&

_...while allowing passenger routes between Belarus and Latvia to be expanded. “We are doing our best to complete the process in the coming year,...Accordingly, Belarus is to invest about $200m into Vitebsk-Polotsk-Bigosovo route, constructing second tracks and purchasing modern communications technology — to control movement and safety....accordingly, Latvia also plans to invest in the construction of two-track lines from the Belarusian border to Riga. ...Work on Bigosovo-Polotsk route will be complete by 2016, allowing capacity to rise by 75 percent._ 

*High-speed train service to connect Minsk and Vilnius 28.06.2010 13:47*

_MINSK, 28 June (BelTA) – High-speed train service will connect Minsk and Vilnius, Belarusian Prime Minister Sergei Sidorsky told reporters in Minsk today. On 28 June, Lithuanian Prime Minister Andrius Kubilius arrived in Minsk to discuss economic issues. In the morning the prime ministers took part in an opening ceremony of the OMA construction hypermarket in Minsk, BelTA has learnt.

“We intend to appeal to the European Union to launch the high-speed train service between Minsk and Vilnius,” Sergei Sidorsky said.

The Prime Minister noted that in 2010 Belarus and Lithuania preserved the dynamics of the foreign trade cooperation despite of the economic recession caused by the global financial crisis. In January-April 2010 the trade between Belarus and Lithuania increased by 38.6% as against the same period last year. Both the countries actively develop the investment cooperation and the cooperation in transit and transportation business. In Q1 2010, Belarus increased cargo transshipment via the Klaipeda port up to 2 million tonnes, up 90% compared with the same period a year before.

Sergei Sidorsky reminded that the prime ministers of Belarus and Lithuania met in Vilnius two months ago. Then the sides discussed the development of economic and investment cooperation including the cooperation in energy, transit and transport industries. The sides shared opinions concerning the ways of overcoming consequences of the global financial crisis.

On 20 May 2010, the Belarusian President met with a group of Lithuanian businessmen who implement or intend to implement projects in Belarus. During that meeting both the sides stated serious intentions to develop economic cooperation.

The 6th International Belarusian-Lithuanian Economic Forum that was held in Lida and Grodno this year, the construction of a transport and logistics center in the Volozhin Region, a visit of Lithuanian towns’ mayors to Belarusian Lida, a session of the Belarus-Lithuania Business Cooperation Council and the Belarusian-Lithuanian forum of the light industry companies in Zhodino have intensified the bilateral cooperation significantly. The opening of the OMA construction hypermarket in Minsk is one more example of the mutually beneficial cooperation between the two countries._ 

http://news.belta.by/en/news/econom?id=550552
http://guide.export.by/en/?act=news&...age=2&id=20105

----------


## TimppaTT

Junien matka-ajan on suunniteltu olevan 2h Vilna-Minsk vlill vuonna 2015

Tss video aiheesta Venjksi
http://www.ctv.by/news/video/~videofile=14899


Tylista:

- 2011 matka-aikaa lyhennetn 4 tunnista 3.
-2013 rata infran tydellinen modernisointi. Matka-aika lyhenee 2h 30 min
- 2015 Vilna-Minsk vlin tydellinen shkistminen & modernien shkisten junien kyttn-otto. (VV:n Stadler flirttej, mahdollisesti Talgoja). Maks nopeus 140km/h
-Jossakin vaiheessa junien rajamuodollisuudet aletaan tekemn junan sisll.
--Junat ei pyshdy rajalla ollenkaan.

-Tll hetkell Liettualla menossa tarjouskilpailu Vilna-VV raja shkistmisest.


Koskas Suomi-Venj rajalla lopetettiin raja-tarkastukset junan ulkopuolella? /junan pysytykset?

----------


## TEP70

> Junien matka-ajan on suunniteltu olevan 2h Vilna-Minsk vlill vuonna 2015


Tmkn ei kuulosta viel kovin hikisevlt, kun matkaa on vain 193 km. Samaa tahtia kuin Helsingist Turkuun ja siell kalustoksi riittisivt siniset vaunut.  :Smile:  Rajalla seisomiseen menee merkittv osa matka-ajasta nykytilanteessa.

----------


## TimppaTT

Hyv artikkeli uusista Sveitsi junista ->

*Железная дорога собирается составить конкуренцию маршруткам и личным авто
04.12.2010,*

*The railroad is going to compete with taxi and private car*

http://translate.google.fi/translate...%2F207242.html

http://news.tut.by/economics/207242.html

----------


## TimppaTT

Onkos kukaan huomannut, ett Valko-Venjn rw.by n kotisivuille on tullut Stadlerin kuva etusivulle? 

Aika kovasti koittavat ottaa ilot irti nist Tammikuussa 20110 tulevista Stadlereista.

Lysin mys muutaman Stadlerien tuloon liittyvn artikkelin joissa paljon kuvia:

http://www.rw.by/index.php/.13.3669.1..0.0.0.html

http://www.rw.by/index.php/.13.3644.1..0.0.0.html

http://www.rw.by/index.php/.13.3542.1..0.0.0.html

Valko-Venj harkitsee mys yhteistyn aloittamista Talgon kanssa:

http://www.rw.by/index.php/.13.3619.1..0.0.0.html

----------


## TEP70

> http://www.rw.by/index.php/.13.3542.1..0.0.0.html


Tll kerrotaan mielenkiintoinen tieto, ett ensimminen runko tuodaan kuutena rekkalastina tehtaalta Baranovitshin asemalle Valko-Venjlle, jossa se lasketaan kiskoille. Ei siis ilmeisesti mene milln siirtoteleill osaakaan matkasta.

----------


## TimppaTT

Onkohan niss Valko-Venjn RW uutisissa mitn totuusper.. Tuntuu, ett nm kaikki maan kehitysprojektit alkaa juuri kun vaalit on kyty ja loppuu juuri ennen vaaleja.

..Samoista shkistmisprojekteista ja aikataulutuksesta on mainittu viime presidentien vaalien alla.

Eli onko kaikki Valko-Venjn kehityshankkeet ja ydinvoima puheet vain poliittista lobbaamista ja enemmn tai vhemmn valhetta?

Lysin Valko-Venlisen junafoorumis jossa on pystyss parikin iki-mega topiikkia maan ratojen shkistmisest:

http://forum.railwayz.info/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4

http://forum.railwayz.info/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=33


Mietin vain, ett kehittyyks mikn oikeasti vai onko tm Valko-Venjn valtion uutisointi neuvosto propagandaa modernein maustein?

..Maantiet on ainakin ihan akuisten oikeasti kehittyneet nopeasti. Olen sen muutaman vuoden sisll huomannut ihan konkreettisesti.

_

Утверждена Государственная программа развития железнодорожного транспорта Республики Беларусь на 2011-2015 годы. Соответствующее решение содержится в постановлении Совета Министров №1851. 29/12/2010

Главная цель госпрограммы  -  развитие железнодорожного транспорта как одного из важнейших условий устойчивого развития страны, полного транспортного обеспечения потребностей населения, усиления транзитного потенциала, повышения конкурентоспособности экономики.

Согласно документу, основными задачами развития железнодорожного транспорта на ближайшие пять лет являются: обеспечение безопасности движения поездов; обновление тягового и моторвагонного подвижного состава; модернизация железнодорожной инфраструктуры; создание новых и совершенствование действующих технологий перевозок грузов и пассажиров; снижение энергоемкости перевозок.

Для достижения поставленных целей предусмотрена реализация ряда стратегически важных инвестиционных проектов, одним из которых  является приобретение тягового и моторвагонного подвижного состава. На сегодняшний день имеющийся подвижной состав, в целом, удовлетворяет потребности страны в железнодорожных перевозках грузов и пассажиров при обеспечении безопасности движения поездов. Вместе с тем, он не в полной мере отвечает возрастающим современным требованиям. Госпрограммой предусмотрено приобретение 30 электровозов для грузового движения, 24 электровозов и 8 тепловозов для пассажирского движения, 6 маневровых тепловозов, 29 электропоездов, 20 дизель-поездов, 182 пассажирских вагона, 10 тыс. грузовых вагонов. Кроме того, предусмотрена, модернизация имеющегося тягового подвижного состава.

Также запланирована электрификация железнодорожных линий на участках Осиповичи – Жлобин, Жлобин – Гомель, Молодечно – Гудогай – Государственная граница Беларуси, Жлобин – Калинковичи, Колодищи – Шабаны и Гатово – Михановичи. Общий объем электрификации железнодорожных линий в период с 2011 по 2015 год должен составить 387 км.

Программой предусмотрено развитие скоростного межрегионального пассажирского сообщения. Планируется введение в обращение ускоренных дневных пассажирских поездов, сформированных из комфортабельного моторвагонного подвижного состава. Реализация проекта позволит сократить продолжительность нахождения пассажира в пути между Минском и областными центрами.

Предусмотрен и ряд мероприятий по развитию инфраструктуры пассажирского сервиса. В их числе – реконструкция  вокзальных комплексов в Бресте, Гродно, Барановичах.

В рамках программы будет идти и развитие Минского железнодорожного узла, включающее в себя организацию внутригородских железнодорожных перевозок пассажиров в столице, строительство пассажирской технической станции в Минском железнодорожном узле, строительство дополнительных главных путей на подходах к станции Минск-Пассажирский и другие мероприятия.

Реализация мероприятий госпрограммы должна обеспечить к 2015 году рост основных показателей развития железнодорожного транспорта. Темп роста объемов перевозок грузов должен составить в 2015 году 121,3% к уровню 2010 года, в том числе прирост транзита прогнозируется на уровне 135%, ввоза - 129%, вывоза – 118,8%. Темп роста объема пассажирских  перевозок по всем видам сообщений запланирован на уровне 104,3%. Энергоемкость ВВП на железнодорожном транспорте должна снизиться на 29,5%.  Темп роста валового внутреннего продукта отрасли составит в 2015 году 168%, объема инвестиций в основной капитал – 199,2%, сальдо внешней торговли – 253,4%, продукции промышленности -168,5%, производительности труда - 175,7%.
            Прогнозируемая потребность финансовых ресурсов на реализацию Государственной программы составляет более 14 трлн. бел. рубл. Финансирование предусматривается осуществлять за счет собственных средств Белорусской железной дороги, кредитов банков, средств республиканского и местных бюджетов, в том числе инновационного фонда Министерства транспорта и коммуникаций.

Результатом реализации госпрограммы должно стать создание базисных условий для перехода к качественно новой системе функционирования железнодорожного транспорта и существенного улучшения качества транспортного обслуживания промышленности и населения страны – в запрашиваемом объеме, с учетом требований экологии и обеспечением доступности транспортного обслуживания.

Информация подготовлена пресс-центром БЖД_

http://www.rw.by/index.php/.13.3679.1..0.0.0.html

http://brestrw.by/index.php?option=c...3-30&Itemid=50

----------


## TimppaTT

Mietin, ett VV:n Stadler yms. junahankinnat ovat mrllisesti painottuneet huomattavasti shkjunien kannalle..

eli voisikohan tm shkistys uutinen sittenkin pit paikkansa, kun on jossakin insinri sivuilla suunnittelulistallakin (ensimminen linkki transliteroituna)->

http://translate.google.fi/translate...%2Fobjects2010

http://translate.google.fi/translate...0%26id%3D26541

http://translate.google.fi/translate...Fi_507908.html

http://translate.google.fi/translate...newsid%3D23092

http://translate.google.fi/translate...%26prmd%3Divns

----------


## TimppaTT

*Five-year programme to modernise Belarus network
31 January 2011* 
_
BELARUS: The government approved a 2011-15 railway development programme at the end of December, setting out objectives for modernising national railway BC’s fleet, upgrading infrastructure, reducing energy consumption and ensuring safety. The cost is put at 14tr rubles, to be sourced from BC’s own resources, bank loans and national and local government.

Strategic investment will include the acquisition of rolling stock meeting modern customer expectations. This will include 24 electric and eight diesel locomotives for passenger traffic, 29 electric and 20 diesel multiple-units, 182 coaches, six shunting locomotives, 30 electric freight locomotives and 10000 wagons. The Asipovichy – Zhlobin – Homel, Maladzyechna – Gudogay – Lithuania, Zhlobin – Kalinkavichy and Kolodishchi – Shabany lines will be electrified, a total of 387 route-km. Initial contracts were awarded to Chinese firms last year.

The speeds of inter-regional trains from Minsk will be increased, and stations at Brest, Hrodna and Baranovichi rebuilt. Freight traffic is expected to grow by 121% by 2015 and passenger traffic by 104%, while modern technology will bring a 30% reduction in energy consumption._

http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/new...s-network.html

Aivan upeita uutisia, mutta saas nh, ett shkistetnk oikeasti kilometrin kilometri. Kuten yll olevissa postauksissa huomasin todeta niin on shkistmisest juteltu aaaaaaaaaaaaika kauan.

Mutta jos moinen shkistus Vilna-Minsk-Gomel ptk tulee niin kaipa siit samalla sitten voisi jatkaa shkrataa Kiovaan ja Moskovaankin  :Smile:  ?

Tss on toinenkin aiheeseen liittyv uutinen oikein kuvineen -> http://news.bsb.by/rubrics/society/0000455409/

Ja mit ihmeellist tss Valko-Venlisess rauta johdin keksinnss on? ->http://news.tut.by/economics/204645_print.html


Ja Kiinalaiset puuhaavaat HST rataa brestiss -> http://news.tut.by/economics/175442.html?sub=1

----------


## TimppaTT

_Application for financing Minsk-Vilnius high-speed train project to be filed to EC soon 01.02.2011 17:46

VILNIUS, 1 February (BelTA)  An application for financial assistance to develop a feasibility study on the Minsk-Vilnius high-speed train services will be filed to the European Commission until 22 February. The application is being jointly prepared by the Transport Ministry of Belarus and the Ministry of Transport and Communications of Lithuania and its partners - the Belarusian and Lithuanian Railways, BelTA has learnt.

The application also states the need for some small-scale investments in the infrastructure of the future train service, said Yurgita Skretaite, the deputy director of the transport policy department of the Transport Ministry of Lithuania.

The project to develop the Minsk-Vilnius high-speed passenger train service, as stated in the application, will contribute to the program of cross-border cooperation between Belarus and Lithuania, and improve the partnership between Belarus, Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia.

As BelTA has reported earlier, the issue on high-speed railway service between the capitals of Belarus and Lithuania was raised during the meeting between the Prime Ministers of the two countries in April 2010. The issue was then scrutinized by the Transport and Communications Ministers of Belarus and Lithuania as well by the railway task groups of the two countries.

The journey between Minsk and Vilnius will be reduced from four to two hours. The project will be divided into four stages. The first stage suggests a one-hour reduction of the journey time by means of decreasing the time spent for customs and border control. The second stage will reduce traveling time to two and a half hours. An it is only the third stage that suggests reducing the journey between the two capitals to two hours._ 

http://news.belta.by/en/news/society?id=609852

Mielenkiintoista nhd, ett lhteek Euroopan komissio rahoittamaan kyseist rataa. Henk. koht. mielipiteeni on, ett olisi hyv idea. Kyseiselle alueelle pitisi saada suurnopeusratoja ja kaikki infrat kaiketi tukevat toine toisiaan, enemmn tai vhemmn.

----------


## Eki

Tässä on ensimmäinen yllämainituista Stadlerin tekeleistä Minskissä. Väritystä lukuunottamatta ei ulkoisesti juurikaan eroa Sm5:ista.

----------


## TimppaTT

*Stadler’s FLIRT rolls in to Belarus 4.4.2011*

http://www.rail.co/2011/04/04/stadle...in-to-belarus/

....Technically, the trains for BŽD are largely based on the FLIRT for Helsinki. ....

----------


## TimppaTT

Hyviä uutisia Valko-Venäjältä

Ratojen sähköistysprojekti etenee, muuallakin kuin vain puheissa.

http://www.xpress.by/post-8445/

http://translate.google.com/#

----------


## TimppaTT

Tuoreita uutisia Valko-Venäjän AC projektista ->

Liettuan rajan sähköistämisprojekti on edennyt siihen vaiheeseen, että 2012 helmikuussa Valko-Venäjän rataosuus Vilna-Minsk radasta sähköistetty.

*Ад Маладзечна да Кяны (Літва) будуць хадзіць электрычкі*
http://rh.by/by/154/50/4171/?tpl=105


Valko-Venäjän sähköistämisestä projekteista, joita menossa useampikin samanaikaisesti voi lukea alla olevasta foorumista ->
http://forum.railwayz.info/viewtopic...721b&start=700

----------


## TEP70

> *Ад Маладзечна да Кяны (Літва) будуць хадзіць электрычкі*
> http://rh.by/by/154/50/4171/?tpl=105


Onko uutinen jo tällä välillä muuttunut? Nyt siellä lukee "Ад Маладзечна да Новай Вільні" eli puhutaan koko puuttuvasta välistä, ei vain rajalle asti.

----------


## TimppaTT

> Onko uutinen jo tällä välillä muuttunut? Nyt siellä lukee "Ад Маладзечна да Новай Вільні" eli puhutaan koko puuttuvasta välistä, ei vain rajalle asti.


Aivan. Olet muuten ihan oikeassa, koko osuus. Tosin nyt on ilmeisesti vasta suunnitelmat valmiina. Vielä pitäisi varsinainen rakentaminenkin suorittaa.

Katselin Litrailin projektiesitettä ja siinä sivulla 15 mainitaan, että projekti olisi kokonaisuudessaan valmis 2014. ...Tosin aika tavalla aikaa saavat kulumaan noinkin pieneen projektiin, jos tosiaan valmistuu 2014 vuonna.

Myös tässä linkissä uutisoidaan samasta aiheesta.

----------


## TimppaTT

Valko-Venäjän rataverkon sähköistäminen (Vilna-)Minsk-Gomel-Kiev välillä etenee hyvin.

Netistä löytyi kuvia Kiinalaisesta rakennusporukasta ja muutama aiheeseen liittyvä uutinen. Google translaattori käännöksistä päättelin, että jotakin valmistuu tänävuonna (2012), lisää valmistu ensivuonna 2013 ja projekti valmis 2014.

http://xpress.by/content/pdf/27-07.04.2012.pdf

http://zhlobin.gomel-region.by/ru/ne...trict?id=11117

http://komkur.info/gorodskaja-zhizn/...--elektrichki/

http://forum.railwayz.info/download/...=626&mode=view

http://forum.railwayz.info/download/...=625&mode=view

Yksi juttu on mietityttänyt. Miksi Valko-Venjän sähkötolppia sijaitsee vain radan toisella puolella ja ne ovat pyöreitä? Suomalaiset rata-sähköistykset näytävät täysin erilaiselta ristikkoprofiili rakenteilta.

--> Valko-Venäläisiä sähkötolppa kuvia löytyy esim. täältä ->
http://forum.railwayz.info/viewtopic...96a5&start=775

Wikipediasta löytyi hyvinkin erilaisia sähkötolppia.. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utility...Pole_brandings

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_Pole

Toinen mielenkiintoinen uutinen on, että Valko-Venäjä aikoo tilata 50 junaa lisää Stadlerilta.

http://www.newsfiber.com/psp/eng/sea...rDKlbFD2KDE%3D

http://news.21.by/economics/2012/04/09/500764.html

http://govorim.by/novosti-belarusi/4...v-stadler.html

http://talks.su/news/v_belarusi_post...ogu_do_moskvy/

http://www.megapressa.ru/belarus-xoc...do-moskvy.html

http://www.bravica.su/belarus/minsk.htm

Kääntämisessä auttaa

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/BV.aspx

http://translate.google.com/#

Stadler junat kasataan ilmeisesti 
http://bkm.by/ tiloissa Valko-Venäjällä.

----------


## TimppaTT

Kylläpä Valko-Venäjältä kuuluu nykyään paljon juna-uutisia. 

Nyt löytyi interfaksin sivuilta uutinen, jossa mainitaan että Valko-Venjälle olisi tulossa nopea junayhteys välille Minsk-Moskova jo vuonna 2013!



TRANSALATED

http://www.interfax.by/article/90120

----------


## markus1979

Kävin reilu kuukausi sitten ajelemassa Minskin Flirtillä. Muutama kuva:

Pidemmän matkan sininen vaunu:


Lähiliikenteen punainen:


Ajoin itse lyhyen pätkän lähiliikenteen junalla:

Porrasratkaisu taitaa erota suomalaisesta?


Sisältä hyvin samanlainen:


Reitti-informaatio täysin samanlainen?

----------


## zige94

> Porrasratkaisu taitaa erota suomalaisesta?


Kyllä, tuo kuvassa näkyvä ylempi astinlauta mikä lie liukuu ulospäin suomalaisessa kalustossa (invaovissa). Muissa vain tuo ylempi lauta.



> Reitti-informaatio täysin samanlainen?


Muistuttaa täysin samanlaista vanhaa systeemiä. Nykysinhän kaikkiin on päivitetty uudempi infonäyttötyyli eikä enään ole kuvan kaltainen.

----------

